# Schola CLXXV - June 14



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 6, 2014)

Hello everyone,

Me again! 

I will apologise now for the amount of photos in this report. This place is huge and I liked a lot of my photos, lol. This was actually the first stop on my recent euro tour with Skankypants, Immortal Shadow and Miz Firestorm. 
Honestly, too look at those place from the outside, you would never know this was abandoned. 
Was a stunning place to walk around and a lot bigger than I expected it to be after seeing other peoples photos of this explore! 

I hear the school is to be demo'd and the chapel is to be saved!

Here are some of my photos



Schola - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Schola - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Schola - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Schola - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Schola - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Schola - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Schola - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Schola - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Schola - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Schola - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Schola - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Schola - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Schola - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Schola - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Schola - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Schola - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Schola - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Schola - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Schola - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Schola - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Schola - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Schola - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Schola - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

Hope you enjoyed  

DirtyJigsaw


----------



## Chopper (Jul 6, 2014)

What a beauty, I'd love to visit somewhere like this. Nice one!


----------



## skankypants (Jul 6, 2014)

She is a belter...great stuff D.J.


----------



## LittleOz (Jul 6, 2014)

Simply stunning. I did spot a cobweb in the attic shot though, so the cleaners are slacking a bit.


----------



## tumble112 (Jul 6, 2014)

No need to apologise for the amount of pictures. What an amazing place.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 6, 2014)

Beautiful location and fearures.
Thanks


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks for the comments everyone! Ive seen afew more photos online of this place now and i never saw the classrooms etc! Looks good aswell, maybe another visit is needed


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 6, 2014)

*Crackin set man!*


----------



## just looking (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks for sharing... great photo's


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 6, 2014)

The chapel is amazing and the staircase too,cracking images thanks for sharing.


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Jul 7, 2014)

Not too many photos at all, enjoyed them all : ) many thanks for this!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 7, 2014)

Again, thanks everyone. There is still more to see here. I would certainly like to revisit


----------



## AgentTintin (Jul 7, 2014)

Amazing. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 7, 2014)

What a stunning place.thank you for sharing.great photos.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 8, 2014)

That is incredible! It certainly warrants the number of photos! Fantastic set of photos too, you should be well proud of that. 
Top job dude!


----------



## Onmyown (Jul 8, 2014)

Brilliant....


----------



## cunningplan (Jul 8, 2014)

what a stunner, there would never be too many photos of this place, the chapel is brilliant.
Thanks for posting


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks again everyone. Yeah, UrbanX, i am getting quite proud of someof the photos ive been taking recently! 
And thanks Cunningplan. Was an awesome explore this one, i want to go back!


----------



## Infraredd (Jul 9, 2014)

What an amazing place! The ceramic tiles are wonderful.


----------



## forker67 (Jul 10, 2014)

Aaaaaaaaawwwwww I wanna go there now!!!!


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jul 25, 2014)

This was the most amazing location I think I've visited so far in my 5 years of UrbEx. Simply stunning. This was also my first (and certainly not last!) taste of Europe sites - I'd done Pripyat & Chernobyl but I'm not counting them.

Here are a few of my photos...thought I'd add them here to save me making a new thread.





[/url]









[/url]




[/url]











...and saving the best 'til last...




Thanks for looking 

P.S: Some are a lot smaller than others because flickr decided to have a hissy fit and wouldn't let me choose the right size :icon_evil


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 27, 2014)

Stunning photos


----------

